# Hevi Metal



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can shoot BBB out of a patternmaster? In there add it says not recommend for full chokes.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe the hevi-metal loads have a mix of steel and tungsten pellets.

I also believe I had heard of patternmaster's being ruined with tungsten pellets, having the nubs wore off that catch the wads, but not sure. Heard the same with some larger steel shot.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

BBB hevi metal is not recommended outof any full choke,actually this is a hellofa load compared to anything on the market other than "hevi shot",patterns hold tight out to 50yds using a factory "mod" choke or .025 contriction,after 40yds the steel shot tends to break away from the shot density as with all steel shot will have flyers but the tungsen holds together with energy.

With that said,IMPO one would only need BBB loads for pass shooting,3" 4's and duces over dekes will do ya well,maybe a BB for the 3rd shot later in the season for longer range.

Tim


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is more insight guys on Hevi Metal~

HEVI•METAL is HEVI•SHOT's entry into the high end steel category. As you are aware, steel will kill waterfowl if you use a large enough pellet, speed it up to increase energy and get the birds in close enough to have an effective pattern - with enough pellets to kill the duck. The bad news is, if you get a large pellet then you can only get so many pellets in the shell and the pattern becomes sparse after around 37 yards. Thus crippling increases and success falters! It takes 3 pellets with 2.35 ft lbs of energy to give you a 95% kill assurance! The larger pellets have the energy, but as stated, there is only so much room. 
What makes HEVI•SHOT products so great is the ability to use a small pellet with a lot of energy and then get enough pellets at the same time. With HEVI•SHOT you can effectively kill ducks out to 60 yards. The pattern is full of pellets and with # 6 shot, you still have energy to boot! In fact, HEVI•SHOT is really overkill! Most shooters shoot ducks closer and the kills are dramatic! We decided that if we could make a HEVI•SHOT pellet perform like a steel pellet (i.e. large and with enough energy to deliver the punch) we could start blending steel and the new smaller pellet to deliver a dense pattern with energy to kill ducks out to the 45-50 yard range. Thus giving waterfowlers the first effective waterfowl load at premium steel prices, around $21-25 bucks a box. This load is priced in the same range as Federal's new Black Cloud and Winchester's Supreme Dry Lok.
Our load is precision loaded. We don't mix the shot, we modify the loader to drop an exact amount of the new pellet and an exact amount of steel. The new pellet is new, not just one of our many pellets! We have engineered specific pellets to duplicate the energy and flight characteristics of the matching steel pellet! It comes in 3 inch and 3 ½ inch loads, in BBB, BB, 2 and 3 shot sizes and 1 ¼ and 1 ½ oz. payloads. We launch at 1500 fps and each load has a minimum of 21% more pellets than a traditional steel load


----------



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

The patternmaster does shoot "full choke" patterns. But the choke itself is not a "full choke". It measures about .010 inches of constriction and the "dogs" are .005 inches. A light mod choke.The point of the dogs is to slow the wad and let the pellets get out ahead of the wad and gasses. The result is a short shotstring and alot of pellets on target close to the same time. Yes you can shoot BBB out of them. I have seen one damaged from T shot once. Large pellets do not "flow" well thru choke tubes. Don't mean to step on any toes, but I would recommend #2 in a 12 ga. and BB in the 10. Longer chokes help the flow factor. I have both gauges and shoot the pm in both. Hope this was helpful.


----------

